# Tips to market a new Brand on website



## LoveKillSlowly (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Everybody,

I would like to get some technical tips about getting traffic on my website.

I'm very '' new about this thing '' so if anyone could give me some advice that would be great !

thanks


----------



## IBXpressions (Mar 6, 2009)

Try social networking like Twitter, Myspace or Facebook. These are all free and easy ways to get your name out there! The the best form of advertising is word of mouth. Make a t-shirt with your website (if you have one) on it and put a catchy phrase. People will ask where you got your shirt and you can then say you make them!


----------



## EversionClothing (May 21, 2009)

i have my company name/ website printed on a couple shirts and anytime i go somewhere with lots of people i where the shirt... i also gave some for free to friends to do the same.

also, make business cards. you dont need a physical shop to have a business card.


----------



## LYF Apparel (May 27, 2009)

I do all of those things as well, but it still seems like Im not getting much traffic. I figure you just have to be persistant at it...as usual thats with anything...lol


----------



## IAMTHETREND (Oct 31, 2008)

all good tips, I would also recommend submitting your brands to t-shirt blogs!


----------



## Mancho (May 28, 2009)

You need to generate lots of content. Specifically, keyword targeted content. Content is King and will always be. Ideally, create 2 to 3 articles a week on topics related to your buyer's mind set. Don't write articles on "flash heating techniques"... wrong angle. More like "Cheap tshirts" or "Custom T shirt printing" ... phrases that your buyers are typing in google/search engines. You can open a free adwords account at google and see what the top searches are for... aim a bit lower, because the more competition for those high keyphrases makes it longer for you to generate more content... shoot for not quite as popular, say anything under the top 10.

I have done SEO/SEM for 6 years and it still amazes me that folks don't know how to get on page 1 of google for their buyer's keyphrases. Google ranks the importance of your site based on the number of inbound links for that keyphrase... so if you have 250 sites pointing for your domain for "custom silkscreen shirts" then you will appear MUCH closer, if not the top, on page one of Google.

There is other marketing methods and nothing wrong with the social media angle, twitter, etc. However, if you don't want to do PPC (pay per click, which can be expensive and challenging if you don't know what you're doing), then ranking organically by creating content is the long term and low cost solution. Creating content and posting/publishing that is what you need to do.

Hope that helps somewhat...


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

i agree. once you post article...that only is not going to help you. submit same kind a(rewrite somewhat) article to *article directories*(ezinearticles.com, articlecity.com, goarticles.com...name of few). i heard that help a lot to go on top 3 of google. make sure you *target to reach top 3 *of that keyword...no one care to check 10 sites when they search on google. do they? just think, you searched something on google, what you click first? first one or last(10th search result)?

-> Contact *T-shirt related blogs* to review your t-shirt & blog abt it. send them one free T & see see if they review! [thats going to be huge help in ranking of your site. if that don't work or don't want to use that method?, check my "Affiliate program" instruction(keep reading)]

-> submit your site to as many directories(*high PR* Only- don't waste time) as possible. that doesn't help much but do help little.

-> *Twitter *is great tool to reach your targeted traffic. you can submit some stuff(important once) from that article(that you wrote before?) to Twitter. see how ppl react. remember, some communication with twitter friend isn't going to hurt but will help a lot. they will atleast check your site before giving opinion. and traffic from high ranking site means a lot to go top 3 in google.

-> *Digg *is nice lil tool to use on *blog*(if you have any?-Note:need one). tell your friends to Digg it for you. can help!- Some more *Social bookmarketing* sites.
Propeller, Stumbleupon, sphinn, furl, Del.icio.us, Reddit,netscape ,boingboing,Furl,LinkedIn 

-> build some kind a *community* to attract ppl on facebook, myspace, orkut, hi5, friendster (name of few from hundreds).

-> Traffic does matter but ppl who comes to your site needs to know why they are their before entering the site. which can be called *targetted traffic*. eventhough they don't buy anything, do some kind a contest & give away free t-shirt may be? interect with those ppl will let you make money in future(from them). relationship is everything.

-> *Affliate program *does help. if you're selling it for lets guess 15-17$. do something like. if you bring 1 customer, we pay 5$ cash. listen thats split of 50% profit. am i correct? 
Now, Don't think about that 50% again. think that customer like it & buy again? you get 100% profit? whats you do to get that customer? almost nothing. 50% of new customers will return if you have good service & Product(t-shirt).

-> *PPC:* I don't recommend for newbies. if you want to try, figure out target market & best keywords for you first. PCC is risky for new ppl thats all i can say. can waste money easily & that needs to spent on SEO first.

-> *Press release* does help a lot both ranking & Traffic wise.(prweb.com is good site to start with & some bloggers might blog abt site after press release.) I never tried yet, hoping to try in couple of month for sure.

I will add something to this thread again if i found something interesting.

Regards,
NiL




Mancho said:


> You need to generate lots of content. Specifically, keyword targeted content. Content is King and will always be. Ideally, create 2 to 3 articles a week on topics related to your buyer's mind set. Don't write articles on "flash heating techniques"... wrong angle. More like "Cheap tshirts" or "Custom T shirt printing" ... phrases that your buyers are typing in google/search engines. You can open a free adwords account at google and see what the top searches are for... aim a bit lower, because the more competition for those high keyphrases makes it longer for you to generate more content... shoot for not quite as popular, say anything under the top 10.
> 
> I have done SEO/SEM for 6 years and it still amazes me that folks don't know how to get on page 1 of google for their buyer's keyphrases. Google ranks the importance of your site based on the number of inbound links for that keyphrase... so if you have 250 sites pointing for your domain for "custom silkscreen shirts" then you will appear MUCH closer, if not the top, on page one of Google.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mancho (May 28, 2009)

NiL is correct... I didn't go into all the details, but yes, all that information is right on target to market yourself/website. 

Thanks for posting the details NiL!


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

trytobecool said:


> i agree. once you post article...that only is not going to help you. submit same kind a(rewrite somewhat) article to *article directories*(ezinearticles.com, articlecity.com, goarticles.com...name of few). i heard that help a lot to go on top 3 of google. make sure you *target to reach top 3 *of that keyword...no one care to check 10 sites when they search on google. do they? just think, you searched something on google, what you click first? first one or last(10th search result)?
> 
> -> Contact *T-shirt related blogs* to review your t-shirt & blog abt it. send them one free T & see see if they review! [thats going to be huge help in ranking of your site. if that don't work or don't want to use that method?, check my "Affiliate program" instruction(keep reading)]
> 
> ...



Some really good advice but I haven't heard of digg working for clothing companies. My friend got on the front page and got absolutely no sales out of it. Plus it's really hard to get on the front page


----------



## Mancho (May 28, 2009)

jkruse said:


> Some really good advice but I haven't heard of digg working for clothing companies. My friend got on the front page and got absolutely no sales out of it. Plus it's really hard to get on the front page


It depends on what content/story he was on page one for... britney spears gets a lot of clicks but its probably worthless traffic.


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

Mancho said:


> It depends on what content/story he was on page one for... britney spears gets a lot of clicks but its probably worthless traffic.


Just the frame of mind of someone on digg is to read a cool story not to buy a shirt. It's just not the right market.


----------



## Walsfer (Aug 6, 2008)

jkruse said:


> Just the frame of mind of someone on digg is to read a cool story not to buy a shirt. It's just not the right market.


I disagree. Some people want to establish their website as a place to hangout and to find new information.


----------



## miloumlx (Jul 1, 2009)

Mancho said:


> It depends on what content/story he was on page one for... britney spears gets a lot of clicks but its probably worthless traffic.


you're right Mancho. Digg doesn't always drive qualified traffic to a website, so even if you get 100000 visitors a day you might not even sell 1 tee. It's important to target your public correctly!


----------



## mpossoff (Nov 21, 2006)

LoveKillSlowly said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I would like to get some technical tips about getting traffic on my website.
> 
> ...


I'm new to marketing on the internet. But what I'm told is it's very hard to get online traffic to your site.

What was recommended to me was is to get offline traffic to your site such as flyers, yard signs, etc directing people to your site.

Marc


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

mpossoff said:


> I'm new to marketing on the internet. But what I'm told is it's very hard to get online traffic to your site.
> 
> What was recommended to me was is to get offline traffic to your site such as flyers, yard signs, etc directing people to your site.
> 
> Marc


Its not really very hard. If You know whom you're searching for (target market) & have some kind a marketing plan then You can reach them easily. if person is already using internet & check your site has higher chance then flyer or yard sign?

NiL


----------



## miloumlx (Jul 1, 2009)

You can start by making sure that your website is rich in keywords and that they are placed where they should. For example:


Write a descriptive title for each page -- rich in keywords you want people to find you with -- using 5 to 8 words.
Include your keywords in Headers (H1, H2, H3).
Position keywords in the first paragraph of your document.
Use keywords in hyperlinks.
Include keywords in ALT tags
These are just a few tips, but they'll help you position your website.


----------



## Idakoos (Apr 24, 2009)

If you are mainly an online store, you must do a lot of marketing efforts online (SEO, social networks, PPC, content generation) before focusing on offline strategies. There's a lot of work to do.


----------

